# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## pumabr (1 Mar 2018 às 02:31)

Chuva pontual e vento na ordem dos 30km/h no Funchal, à cota de 180m.


----------



## AJJ (1 Mar 2018 às 06:51)

Uma pessoa desaparecida no Funchal. Foi levada pelo mar. Por mais avisos que sejam emitidos nunca aprendem..


----------



## cookie (1 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

AJJ disse:


> Uma pessoa desaparecida no Funchal. Foi levada pelo mar. Por mais avisos que sejam emitidos nunca aprendem..


É isso que não se percebe... Com o mar violento como estava, colocarem-se em perigo só podia dar um péssimo resultado, sem hipótese de sobrevivência...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:06)

Bairro da Nazaré esta manhã.
Fotos : Miguel Batista


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:53)

* Forte ondulação destrói parcialmente pontão*




https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/meteorolo...-marina-da-calheta/vi-BBJJAe3?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:12)

A forte ondulação esta madrugada deixou a praia do Garajau irreconhecível.

Foto: Marco Silva.


----------



## Mig45 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:19)

Boa tarde, por aqui céu muito nublado, mas hoje por enquanto sem vento e quase sem chuva, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos dispersos, o frio já se começa a sentir um pouco, temperaturas a rondar entre os 11 e 12 graus


----------



## Hawk (1 Mar 2018 às 15:45)

Todos os acessos à praia Formosa estavam barrados desde o meio da tarde. De acordo com as notícias, o homem de nacionalidade britânica terá ultrapassado as barreiras para ir ao calhau tirar uma fotografia à noite...durante a maré cheia...com aviso vermelho.

Entretanto, o IPMA tarda em disponibilizar os valores de precipitação acumulada durante o dia de ontem em todas as estações. Mas, para já, salta à vista que em São Vicente (Costa Norte), o acumulado devido à Emma (em 48h) é de 226 mm. É um registo relevante para uma estação a baixa altitude.

E a confirmação:



> *Para a história ficará um ‘recorde indesejável’, relativo aos últimos 16 anos: “A maior rajada ao longo destes dias de adversidades climáticas foi 166 km/h, registada no Chão do Areeiro, sendo a maior verificada na Região Autónoma da Madeira desde 2002, seguida por uma de 164 km/h no aeroporto”.*


----------



## lserpa (1 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

Boa tarde, sigo com 13°c e começa a chover.
A temperatura a 860metros (alto do Cabouco) segue com 5.49°c. Neste momento a humidade à superfície é de uns interessantes 60%... portanto, com 2,8°c já é possível que neve ️ ️ 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mcpa (1 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

Ponta Delgada neste momento chove e temperatura a rondar os 10ºC...


----------



## grandeurso (1 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

Caniço,outra vez vento fortíssimo sem chuva. Quando pensava que este inferno (tenho fobia a vento) já teria passado. Hoje, no meu telhado três telhas foram à vida... Vamos ver se não tenho mais estragos.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (1 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

Por São Roque do pico, 9 graus


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mar 2018 às 22:21)

Por Angra do Heroísmo está um frio de rachar ... 

10 graus neste momento e parece que com a madrugada ainda deve baixar mais ...


----------



## Mig45 (1 Mar 2018 às 22:38)

Aqui pela Lagoa, muito frio estou com 9,8ºC


----------



## Mig45 (1 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Agora um pouco menos 9,5ºC


----------



## Cluster (2 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

É de mim ou as previsões a curto prazo de chuva pioraram severamente para a Madeira?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 02:26)

Fonte


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Mar 2018 às 02:43)

Confirma se ... ou muito me engano ou este é o dia mais frio do ano pelo menos por aqui ... mais frio do que no dia do nevao no pico ...

Sigo com 9 graus por aqui e parece me que vai baixar ainda mais ao longo da noite ...

Tal arca frigorífica ...


----------



## grandeurso (2 Mar 2018 às 07:15)

Outra noite de vendaval por aqui. Desde que começou o evento, em três noites duas foram passadas de olhos bem abertos tal a intensidade das rajadas. Entretanto, choveu bem mais do que que estaria previsto para aqui pelo barulho da chuva a cair...


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Mar 2018 às 10:08)

Não me encontro na Terceira, mas falam-me que o amanhecer foi extremamente frio, com valores incomuns nas zonas das freguesias.
Alguém adianta números?


----------



## Hazores (2 Mar 2018 às 11:24)

AzoresPower disse:


> Não me encontro na Terceira, mas falam-me que o amanhecer foi extremamente frio, com valores incomuns nas zonas das freguesias.
> Alguém adianta números?


Não posso adiantar valores, mas a sensação térmica é bastante incomum por estas zonas... o amanhecer foi como diz o ditado popular "Frio c'ma Burro"


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Hazores disse:


> sensação térmica é bastante incomum por estas zonas... o amanhecer foi como diz o ditado popular "Frio c'ma Burro"



Possibilidade de alguma neve na Serra de Santa Bárbara???


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Possibilidade de alguma neve na Serra de Santa Bárbara???



O IPMA prevê neve acima dos 900 metros para o grupo central.

Ontem, aos 960 metros apanhei água neve.
Pelo aspecto a casa da montanha no Pico, deverá estar bastante interessante!
O freezing level está aos 1100 e esta fica ao 1200  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

A mínima registada pela minha estação hoje, foi de 8,4°c (Horta), tenho um colega de trabalho que registou no alto da lombega 4°c (freguesia de Castelo Branco). 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

Bom dia, a minha minima foi 9,4ºC, de manhã registava 10 graus. O IPMA prevê queda de neve acima dos 900 metros aqui para S. Miguel e dos 800 metros para os restantes grupos. Já há relatos de neve por aí?!


----------



## Hawk (2 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

O IPMA continua a não disponibilizar os dados de acumulação no Areeiro no dia 28. É provável que não vão estar disponíveis. De qualquer forma, é certo que nas últimas 60 horas caíram mais de 300 mm. Sensivelmente 10% da média anual. Nada mal.


----------



## Turlu (2 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

AzoresPower disse:


> Não me encontro na Terceira, mas falam-me que o amanhecer foi extremamente frio, com valores incomuns nas zonas das freguesias.
> Alguém adianta números?



O termómetro do meu carro, às 08.00 horas marcava 8 graus, no percurso entre São Mateus e Angra, via São Carlos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Estrada fechada
Funcionários da Câmara do Funchal e elementos do bombeiros Voluntários do Funchal estão a proceder ao corte de árvores em risco de queda.


----------



## Hazores (2 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Possibilidade de alguma neve na Serra de Santa Bárbara???


Não sei, apesar de estar frio por aqui a quantidade de precipitação têm sido pouca... e os poucos aguaceiros que têm caído até ao momento nem granizo tem trazido.
Contudo, tenho relatos de S. Jorge que no alto das serras daquela ilha têm granizo acumulado nas bermas...
Vamos aguardar mais um pouco a ver se cai alguns flocos...


----------



## Hawk (2 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Cascatas invertidas no Curral das Freiras durante o dia de ontem:


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 15:23)

Compósito da anomalia da PS nos últimos 2 dias de Fev.







Em termos mensais, Fev deve ter acabado ligeiramente abaixo da média em termos de temperatura. Quanto à precipitação, é esperar pelo boletim oficial.


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

O IPMA deve estar a ver algo que ainda não consegui ver!






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Mar 2018 às 17:45)

lserpa disse:


> O IPMA deve estar a ver algo que ainda não consegui ver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh Pá ! 
Então mas esses tipos não sabem escrever em Português !!


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Eh Pá !
> Então mas esses tipos não sabem escrever em Português !!



Eles acrescentaram o descritivo, e daí ter ficado meio estranho lololol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (2 Mar 2018 às 18:12)

lserpa disse:


> O IPMA deve estar a ver algo que ainda não consegui ver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O Corvo tem menos de 800 metros acima do nível do mar, logo a previsão para o grupo Ocidental está errada.
Em relação ao grupo Central a mesma previsão também carece de algum rigor científico. Graciosa só tem 400 metros de altitude acima do nível do mar, logo deveriam precisar melhor esta mesma previsão. 
Quanto ao grupo Oriental, a previsão para este grupo, é a única no contexto dos Açores que está correcta. 
Só não entendo a questão das cotas uma vez que a massa de ar polar desta vez vem directamente de Norte, atingindo todo o arquipélago de uma vez, ao invés da última ocorrência onde foi mais forte a NW do grupo Ocidental. 
Enfim, são as típicas previsões do IPMA...!
 Nesta altura mantenho uma máxima actual de 11 C e já caiu um aguaceiro que por vezes foi de granizo na minha zona.


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Valente... granizada?


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

E desta forma sigo com 9.0 e a baixar 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (2 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

Boa noite. Aqui na Lagoa, neste momento sigo com 8,7ºC e a humidade está nos 85%, durante o dia o céu apresentou-se com abertas apenas tendo caído alguns aguaceiros no final da tarde, acumulei nas ultimas 24 horas 1 mm


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

A cerca de uma hora atrás passou um aguaceiro por aqui e visto que a temperatura no alto do cabouco (850metros) estava nos 2,5° decidi ir ao Cabeço Gordo, na viagem para lá a cerca de 850 metros a chuva passou a neve, no cimo do cabeço a 1043metros essa neve era bem consistente. Pior de tudo, foi o evento ter durado muito pouco tempo e o céu ficar estrelado outra vez...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 00:39)

Sigo com 8,4°c e a temperatura tem oscilado um pouco, após o aguaceiro desceu até aos 7,7°c. O vento segue ligeirinho do quadrante norte. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (3 Mar 2018 às 02:16)

Por cá mantenho de momento 7,9 graus. Céu estrelado sem chuva...
Consultando a temperatura actual no Pico da Vara tenho a informação de estar 4 C, mas a única estação está situada a uma altitude de 900m, logo deve estar um valor mais baixo no cume da montanha a 1100m. Resta saber se está a ocorrer ou não queda de neve


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Mar 2018 às 03:44)

Boa noite!
Neste video mostro a experiência que foi ir aos Graminhais esta tarde:

Na chã da Macela, a temperatura está nos 2,7ºC às 2 AM, e a descer cerca de meio grau por hora.
Não sei se haverá inversão térmica, pois, se não houver, deve estar cerca de 0 ºC no Pico da Barrosa. Digo isto porque geralmente a temperatura tem sido 2,5 ºC inferior à registada na chã da Macela.

De qualquer modo, todas as estações do IPMA estão a registar valores muito baixos, os mais baixos deste inverno. 
Oxalá apareça umas nuvens pela madrugada e manhã, e algumas ilhas acordem com surpresas...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Mar 2018 às 04:26)

Sigo com 5,5 ºC na Lagoa, a temperatura mais baixa que registo aqui na minha zona, desde que faço registos (2011) ...tirei foto ao termómetro, para a posteridade... a temperatura que concorria com esta eram 6,9ºC... é um descalabro de frio em altitude com inversão térmica...

Agora já sigo com 5,2ºC. Estou a menos de 100m acima do nível do mar, seguramente.


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 10:18)

Bom dia.
Esta madrugada registei uns surpreendentes 6,3°c. A minha casa fica a apenas 94 metros de altitude.
Relativamente às prováveis inversões, definitivamente que houve.
A mínima registada no Alto do cabouco foi de 2,1°. 
À hora que registei os 6,3°c, a temperatura aos 860metros já era superior a 3°c, fazendo assim um diferencial térmico vertical de apenas 3°c em 900 metros, o que é muito pouco.

Se chovesse esta madrugada certamente daria uma bela granizada e nada mais que isso. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (3 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia sigo com 12 mínima foi de 7.5


----------



## AJJ (3 Mar 2018 às 12:22)

O cidadão britânico desaparecido no mar da Madeira é o ex diretor da Volvo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

Boas pessoal ... 

Estávamos a fazer uma actividade ao ar livre e subitamente nos últimos 10 minutos caiu uma carga de água e de granizo enormes ... Muita chuva mesmo ...


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

Aqui pelo cabeço gordo para já só sleet 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Cá está.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pumabr (3 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

Depois de uma manhã de sol (e algum calor), agora cai uma chuva moderada-forte no Funchal, com alguns trovões à mistura. Já vai em 3.0mm em 20 minutos.


----------



## grandeurso (3 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Pelo Caniço outro dia de temporal com vento fortíssimo. Agora o vento é acompanhado por chuva também intensa e trovoada.


----------



## LMCG (3 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

Boas pessoal,

Fui fazer o treino habitual de BTT com a equipa do Marítimo e passamos no Pico da Cruz.
Informo que o meu GARMIN 520 registou uma mínima de 2ºC por volta das 13h (https://www.strava.com/activities/1434095442/analysis).
A chuva que apanhamos lá em cima era de granizo.

Talvez seja boa ideia ir dar uma saltada aos Graminhais, pode ser que neve no Pico da Vara!

LMCG.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, chove e ouvem-se alguns trovões. Pelas 16h56, ouviu-se um trovão muito forte, bem como agora às 17h01. Fiquei com a sensação que este último acertou em alguma estrutura.


----------



## Mig45 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Grande aguaceiro que caiu aqui na Lagoa acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Pelas 16h30 +/- estava a observar as webcams do Spotazores e reparei nesta fotografia captada pela webcam da Maia.









Terá sido uma _funnel cloud_? Não consegui acompanhar, pois a webcam, por azar, ficou offline durante algum tempo e parada nesta imagem.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (3 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

Boas!
Forte aguaceiro de chuva acompanhado de granizo e alguma trovoada dispersa. Registei alguns momentos nos Remédios, Lagoa:


----------



## Hawk (3 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

E para demonstrar que está a ser uma semana bastante tempestutosa na Madeira foi hoje batido um recorde meteorologico...com 48h. A estação do IPMA do Chão do Areeiro registou hoje uma rajada de 168 km/h. Novo recorde histórico depois dos 166 km/h de 5af.


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2018 às 22:37)

e  em PDL.


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

Por aqui, céu praticamente limpo, mas com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos. Sigo com 8,3°c. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (3 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Aqui pela Lagoa à pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro e fez trovoada, sigo com 9,3ºC


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

O IPMA emitiu novos avisos.










A parte do grupo central é que me está a fazer alguma confusão... não vejo nada no satélite de relevante...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Boa noite pessoal ...

Depois da grande carga de água de hoje de manhã o tempo está calmo por aqui ... apenas um aguaceiro esporádico à tarde mas nada de muito relevante ... Nota para termos visto ao largo do porto das pipas aquando da grande chuvada o que nos pareceu ser um deslizamento de terras vindo da ribeira de São Bento ... a mancha de lama ainda atingiu uma grande área no oceano ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Mar 2018 às 05:11)

Boa noite!
Mais uma viagem pelas serras de São Miguel, e desta vez encontrei algum granizo ou sleet, por vezes. Noto que não registei a queda de granizo, apenas me desloquei aos locais após ter sido informado por terceiros. Desloquei-me 2 horas depois do acontecimento às Sete Cidades e 4 horas depois do acontecimento à Serra de Água de Pau.
Não foi certamente o dia mais frio, mas talvez o dia com maior instabilidade. De qualquer forma, foi frio o suficiente, e foi-me relatado por Emanuel Costa, da Rádio Atlântida, que o piso se tornou bastante escorregadio e que o carro teve bastantes dificuldades em subir a serra de Água de Pau pela vertente sul, porque o granizo formou uma camada de gelo junto ao solo. 

As seguintes fotos são da Serra Devassa (Sete Cidades), talvez entre os 600 e os 800 metros de altitude. Quando tiver autorização do autor das fotos mais imediatas da queda de granizo/sleet, coloco aqui. 

















Estas foram da Serra de Água de Pau. Nota para o chão na primeira foto - parece algum resquício de gelo. O que faz sentido, porque senti que não havia tanta aderência ao chão como é normal.
















As fotografias tiradas por Emanuel Costa são as únicas disponíveis nas redes sociais sobre este evento. Foi-me dito que naquela altura caía muito granizo e fazia muita trovoada, e que não encontrou ninguém lá no topo.











E após vários dias de expectativa e de subidas às serras de São Miguel, dou por aqui encerrada a busca por gelo na natureza açoriana 

PS: Tive acesso fotos de queda de sleet na ilha das Flores e de neve (de há vários dias). Quando puder, coloco-as aqui!


----------



## meteoceanonline (4 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

Hola de nuevo,
Muy fuerte esta nueva rafaga registrada ayer en Madeira
Osilaciones de presion no extraordinarias a los METAR pero una signatura de onda sinoptica de baja presion sobre las boyas mas al oeste, que pudo contenir un frente frio


----------



## Hawk (4 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

Foto publicada no facebook por Norberto Capelo:






Por ali passa a antiga ER101 (que liga Porto Moniz a São Vicente).


----------



## Azathoth (4 Mar 2018 às 21:55)

pumabr disse:


> Depois de uma manhã de sol (e algum calor), agora cai uma chuva moderada-forte no Funchal, com alguns trovões à mistura. Já vai em 3.0mm em 20 minutos.



Pois.... por essa hora estava eu a chegar a São Vicente. Saio do carro e reparo que até está bom tempo, não chove, excepto o vento que estava forte. De repente dá um grande trovão que eu literalmente dou um salto. O relâmpago cai mesmo nas montanhas altas ao lado do centro da vila. Um minuto depois cai uma chuva forte mesmo de repente e só deu para ir a correr para o carro e voltar para a costa Sul.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 15ºC, algo que já não acontecia há já alguns dias .
Tem chovido durante todo o dia de hoje e por vezes moderado.
Não consigo dar o Acumulado diário, pois não sei ainda porquê, a minha estação deixou de sincronizar os dados da precipitação com o Pc.... arrisco que o acumulado deverá ser aproximadamente de 10mm até agora.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2018 às 16:29)

Tanto nevoeiro pelas ilhas. Em PDL até que não está muito mau. Já houve vezes em que mal via o fim da rua. Andar envolto em neblina é fascinante 

Nos Grs. Central e Ocidental há pouquíssima nebulosidade em altitude. Aí em baixo é que está mau.

Cá fica o cenário de hoje.


----------



## Mig45 (5 Mar 2018 às 20:31)

Boa noite. Hoje foi um dia tipicamente de inverno excepto no frio. Céu encoberto e chuva, embora neste momento já não chova, A minima foi de 12,1ºC e a máxima de 17ºC que é a temperatura actual. A humidade está nos 87%, registei até ao momento 19,2 mm, isto nas ultimas 24 horas


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

Esta semana é na Madeira, aterragem calma no CR7. Logo depois chuva miudinha e nevoeiro, vamos ver como corre o resto da semana
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Mar 2018 às 06:07)

Chove copiosamente por Angra nesta noite 

Ate acordei por causa deste festival de água violento ...


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Mar 2018 às 11:18)

Sempre com chuva, e bastante vento durante a noite. Os 18 graus sabem bem no entanto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Mar 2018 às 12:00)

Nao sei porque é que não há aviso nem previsão para trovoada  para os Açores. 
Trovoadas dispersas são possíveis nas próximas horas.

Edit: e chuva forte também.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Mar 2018 às 12:12)

Fico confuso não haver nenhuma previsão do IPMA para isto... 
Desde algumas runs para cá que previa isto.













O clássico “oitxo ou oitxenta”


----------



## Hazores (6 Mar 2018 às 12:14)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Chove copiosamente por Angra nesta noite
> 
> Ate acordei por causa deste festival de água violento ...


Bom dia, 
Também acordei com essa chuvada... o que valeu é que não se prolongou pelo tempo... porque era mesmo muita chuva...
Pelas imagens conseguimos perceber que nas imediações do arquipélago têm nuvens com os topos bem demarcados...
A S/SE dos Açores estão a ser registadas descargas eléctricas


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Mar 2018 às 12:29)

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

Julgo ser provável para o fim da tarde/início de noite algumas trovoadas nos grupos central e oriental...


----------



## Cluster (6 Mar 2018 às 13:30)

Manuel estás a meio do evento da tempestade, vai ser difícil apanhar abertas. Podes consultar as webcams da netmadeira à procura de abertas. Nestes últimos dias a costa sudeste e algumas zonas do norte têm apanhado algum sol, Funchal um pouco também mas toda a zona oeste está coberta em escuridão. Neste momento Para os lados de Machico e Ponta de São Lourenço parece estar bom para fugir um pouco da chuva, mas isto pode mudar em poucos minutos.

O tempo está muito atípico, ainda assim estes eventos registam-se de vez em quando.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Mar 2018 às 13:57)

Receio possibilidade de precipitação excessiva no Nordeste... Com ventos de SW e toda esta humidade...


----------



## Cluster (6 Mar 2018 às 14:15)

Ou então vai para São Vicente, ontem registou 25.7 graus de máxima e hoje está acima dos 22. Alguém aqui no forum ainda me tem que explicar o micro clima de verão que são Vicente tem de vez em quando em pleno inverno.


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

Realmente não tive sorte, normalmente este tempo, só me acontece quando venho em Lazer. Mas independentemente do tempo é sempre bonito.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (6 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

E já começa a chover pela ilha Terceira....
O IPMA já colocou em aviso amarelo (precipitação e trovoada) antecipando o alerta para o grupo oriental..
Neste momento o grupo ocidental já deve estar com trovoada...e começa a entrar nos grupos central e oriental


----------



## Azathoth (6 Mar 2018 às 22:19)

Tarde com muito nevoeiro pelo menos na zona Oeste da cidade do Funchal, em especial na freguesia de São Martinho, mesmo em cotas inferiores a 200 m de altura. Nevoeiro mesmo cerrado, parecia que se estava no Paúl da Serra....

Muita chuva durante quase todo o dia. Previsões do IPMA para todo o dia de hoje: céu pouco nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## lserpa (6 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

Posso dizer que aqui no Faial apenas aterrou um avião, tivemos tetos com VV00. Aterrou às 19:00


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

Boa Noite 

Tivemos o que se chama um dia porco com alguma chuva e céu muito nublado ...

Com o cair da noite a coisa acalmou e a chuva cessou mas agora há coisa de cinco minutos voltou a precipitação em força com algum vento à mistura ...

Os aguaceiros quando vem são bem fortes ... Felizmente como referiu o @Hazores tem sido em geral curtos na sua duração senão as consequências poderiam ser outras ... 

Apesar disso com as chuvadas dos últimos dias os terrenos em algumas zonas da ilha devem estar bem saturados por isso todo o cuidado é pouco neste tipo de situações ...


----------



## hfernandes (7 Mar 2018 às 15:34)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com um bom acumulado. 22,9 mm dia 7/3/2018.

Sigo com um acumulado anual de 367,7 mm, já superior ao acumulado do ano civil de 2017 (353,8 mm)


----------



## lserpa (7 Mar 2018 às 21:26)

Ja anda por aqui a primeira remessa  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (7 Mar 2018 às 21:31)

lserpa disse:


> Ja anda por aqui a primeira remessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Estralou bem e a luz foi abaixo, voltando logo de seguida. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Mar 2018 às 21:35)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Yup. Estralou bem e a luz foi abaixo, voltando logo de seguida.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Este deve ter acertado onde não devia... que estucada na luz elétrica!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (7 Mar 2018 às 22:23)

Boa trovoada na Graciosa!!!


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Boa trovoada na Graciosa!!!


Vinha aqui precisamente dizer isso....
Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira já senti um ou dois trovões ao longe, está fechado de nevoeiro que não se consegue ver nada a "um palmo do nariz"


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Neste momento cai uma chuvada intensa na zona oeste da ilha terceira

Edit22:10: continua a chuva, mas com menor intensidade


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

Pelo centro de Angra curiosamente está tudo relativamente calmo ... caiu somente um ligeiro aguaceiro de curta duração mas nada de trovoada ... incrível como o clima pode se alterar imenso em apenas alguns quilómetros de distância ...


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

IPMA lança aviso LARANJA para a Costa Sul e Zonas Montanhosas da Madeira a partir da próxima madrugada. Alguns modelos mostram cenários particularmente agressivos. O ICON, por exemplo, mostra rajadas superiores a 150 km/h na costa sul. Durante estas semanas, o ICON tem sido demasiado "fatalista" relativamente à precipitação mas tem estado relativamente acertado em relação ao vento.


----------



## meteoceanonline (8 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

(ESP) Hola, el ciclon extratropical de America esta cruzando el oceano sin bajar, por muy bajas latitudes. No es ordinario creo y las tormentas van a ser (de nuevo) para Açores.
A 8UTC, tienen 981 hPa las boyas oeste de Açores, a ambos lados del centro, al centro hay menos.


----------



## lserpa (8 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

meteoceanonline disse:


> (ESP) Hola, el ciclon extratropical de America esta cruzando el oceano sin bajar, por muy bajas latitudes. No es ordinario creo y las tormentas van a ser (de nuevo) para Açores.
> A 8UTC, tienen 981 hPa las boyas oeste de Açores, a ambos lados del centro, al centro hay menos.



Cá está uma  







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

Ontem de manhã parecia o fim do mundo em cuecas com a quantidade de chuva, a chuva tem sido uma constante, só espero mesmo que o vento me deixe levantar voo amanha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Mar 2018 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui há coisa de cinco minutos que está a cair uma forte pancada de água ... Deve ser um dos tentáculos do Felix ...  

Edit ( 13:38) - e continua a chover bem por aqui ...


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

982.4 hPa às 14z no Corvo. A PS mínima deverá ocorrer por esta altura.


----------



## Mig45 (8 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Lagoa, o dia começou chuvoso, depois melhorou um pouco. O dia está ameno


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

Orion disse:


> 982.4 hPa às 14z no Corvo. A PS mínima deverá ocorrer por esta altura.



Um pouco mais tarde. 980.5 hPa às 16z.

Às 12z a carta da NOAA indicava que o Félix tinha uma PS de 980 hPa.

Por 'cá', poucos raios mas também a instabilidade não é muita. Ainda assim, 2 Cbs maduros (à direita, vê-se melhor na 2ª imagem).


----------



## lserpa (8 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

Por aqui a pressão mínima foi de 980hPa.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mig45 (8 Mar 2018 às 21:11)

Muita chuva neste momento na Lagoa. Temperatura nos 16.3 graus


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

Em PDL de vez em quando há um aguaceiro moderado a forte com rajadas de vento.

O resto do dia de hoje e a madrugada deverá ser ventosa. No G. Oriental a mudança será mais interessante. O vento de sudoeste passará gradualmente para noroeste.


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Mar 2018 às 22:09)

Só espero é não ficar apeado, amanhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (8 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Só espero é não ficar apeado, amanhã
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk



É uma forte possibilidade.

Já se sentem rajadas fortes e a chuva vai de moderada a intensa...

Acrescentado às 23.55: Acabo de ouvir os primeiros trovões, mas estão longe.


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2018 às 10:09)

Fazendo uma comparação homóloga, estes últimos 12 dias serão certamente os mais chuvosos da Madeira nos últimos 8 anos. Chove todos os dias no Funchal desde o dia 26 de Fevereiro. Nas últimas 12h o Areeiro acumulou 127 mm.


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2018 às 11:24)

Bom dia.
Por aqui a madrugada rendeu uma rajada máxima de 101,0km/h, registada no observatório P. Alberto do Mónaco. 
A rajada máxima que registei na minha estação foi de 80km/h. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

"Sempre que chove, por toda a costa, registam-se imagens de um mar lamacento. É solo que se perde e é grave!!
O solo é um recurso precioso, não renovável à escala humana, mas frequentemente esquecido e normalmente mal tratado. A terra que chega ao mar é a camada mais fértil do solo, arrastada pelas chuvas devido a praticas erradas, e que levará anos a repor. É urgente tomar medidas e sensibilizar a população para técnicas que visam segurar os solos, como a instalação de cobertos vegetais permanentes, nomeadamente prados, a não mobilização ou mobilização mínima, a cobertura de solo, a seleção de culturas adaptadas a terrenos declivosos, o aumento da matéria orgânica do solo e tantas outras que estão ao alcance de todos nós. Proteja o ambiente ou ele virar-se-á contra si!"


----------



## Helinho (9 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

Orion disse:


> Um pouco mais tarde. 980.5 hPa às 16z.
> 
> Às 12z a carta da NOAA indicava que o Félix tinha uma PS de 980 hPa.
> 
> Por 'cá', poucos raios mas também a instabilidade não é muita. Ainda assim, 2 Cbs maduros (à direita, vê-se melhor na 2ª imagem).


Isto foi perto da minha zona, freguesia Maia. As Cbs eram bem visiveis! Posso afirmar que choveu bastante forte entre as 19horas e as 20h30 mas não houve qualquer descarga elétrica


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Mar 2018 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos um dia bastante desagradável com aguaceiros pontualmente moderados juntamente com um sol que aquece pouco ... Para além disso está um dia ventoso que recomenda as pessoas a não estarem muito tempo na rua pois torna o ar cortante devido à sensação térmica ...


----------



## hfernandes (9 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Boa tarde,

Impressionante chuvada hoje entre as 5h15 e as 5h45, registei 30 mm em 30 minutos (cota 290m). Terá sido um evento localizado, nas estações do IPMA junto ao mar, Lido e Observatório os registos não chegaram a 2mm...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

"Derrocada na Camacha
Um deslizamento de terras no sítio do Ribeiro Serrão impediu a circulação na estrada. Não há prejuízos, para além do muro de proteção da via. A derrocada já foi limpa, mas a estrada mantém-se encerrada, por segurança. Deve reabrir ao final da tarde."


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

Cascata dos Socorridos esta manhã. Esta cascata situa-se nas serras de Câmara de Lobos. Nunca a tinha visto neste estado, creio que esta noite caiu muita água a cotas médias (como reporta o colega hfernandes), muito mais do que cotas altas ou baixas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:49)

"Queda de árvores condiciona várias estradas na Madeira

O trânsito está condicionado na ER 201 que liga o Terreiro da Luta ao Palheiro Ferreiro.

A estrada regional que liga as Carreiras ao Poiso também está com trânsito condicionado.

Em Santa Cruz os funcionários da autarquia limpam o entulho provocado por uma derrocada na ER da Camacha para o Santo da Serra, situação que condicionou o trânsito na localidade."


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Não consegui deixar de partilhar esta bela foto.


----------



## Fada (9 Mar 2018 às 21:04)

Na Madeira as autoridades são mesmo humanas????

Ninguém foi tentar salvar a cadelinha e os bebés....

Se um fosse um cão a salvo e o dono subterrado... o cão não descansava sem saber se o dono estava bem e ia tentar escavar com as suas patinhas...

Detestei a atitude das autoridades e ainda mais a a atitude e postura dos repórteres que cobriram a história... para eles o que aconteceu aos à cadela e aos bebés... foi um mero inconveniente.

QUE RAIVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

E QUE ATITUDE DESUMANA E SEM CORAÇÃO.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Mar 2018 às 01:03)

Boa Noite 

Sem dúvida lamentável esta falta de empatia das autoridades neste caso que a @Fada nos fez chegar ... Muito triste ...

Por aqui em termos de meteorologia temos novamente chuva acompanhada com vento ... Tudo parecia ter acalmado para a noite mas subitamente veio de novo o mau tempo em força ...


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Sobre os Açores há hoje um intenso jet com elevada HR. Fica aqui o registo das nuvens resultantes.


----------



## Hawk (10 Mar 2018 às 18:40)

Como habitual após períodos extensos de precipitação intensa, o Paúl da Serra encheu-se água. Vídeo abaixo captou, no dia de hoje, as lagoas a cerca de 1300 metros de altitude. Para quem há dias dizia que "podemos com tudo" estes vídeos são bons para relembrar que vivemos naquela espécie de condomínios com piscina no terraço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

*IPMA coloca costa norte da Madeira e Porto Santo sob aviso laranja para agitação marítima*
10 mar 2018 18:02

Este artigo é sobre Madeira. Veja mais na secção Local.
A costa norte da Madeira e a ilha do Porto Santo estarão sob aviso laranja para agitação marítima entre as 03:00 e as 18:00 de domingo, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). 
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...anto-sob-aviso-laranja-para-agitacao-maritima


----------



## lserpa (11 Mar 2018 às 10:59)

Bom dia, sigo com nevoeiro até aos pés... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (11 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

Chuva forte agora! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (11 Mar 2018 às 17:13)

Nuns locais chove... noutros há vento e chuva...  e hoje no Machico... ESTEVE UM LINDO DIA DE PRAIA 

Apanhai sol e nadei  Uma maravilha


----------



## lserpa (11 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

Aqui pela cidade da Horta neste momento.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

Imagens impressionantes das ondas no Porto Moniz. Este espetáculo da natureza tem atraído várias pessoas ao local.






 Filipe Teixeira


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 20:38)




----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 20:49)

Convecção, para os padrões dos Açores, bastante intensa.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Hawk disse:


> Como habitual após períodos extensos de precipitação intensa, o Paúl da Serra encheu-se água. Vídeo abaixo captou, no dia de hoje, as lagoas a cerca de 1300 metros de altitude. Para quem há dias dizia que "podemos com tudo" estes vídeos são bons para relembrar que vivemos naquela espécie de condomínios com piscina no terraço.


Nunca tinha visto imagens do Paúl da Serra assim! Fantástico, parece a Finlândia... 
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

Globalmente, o Março mais fresco do séc. XXI ocorreu em 2002.






1-10/3/2018 (K = ºC)






vs Março de 2002, 2003 e 2010


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Março de 2002 foi isto:


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Ora viva ...

Por aqui a chuva das últimas semanas finalmente deu tréguas e ontem tivemos um dia cinzento mas sem precipitação ou outros elementos meteorologicos relevantes ...

Hoje também está tudo calmo neste sentido mas já se sente umas rajadas de vento moderadas e o estado do mar também deve estar alterado embora ainda não tenha tido a possibilidade de o observar ...

Já devem ser os efeitos da nova depressão que está a atravessar o Atlântico ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Aqui pelo Faial abateu-se um dilúvio!!! Ao continuar assim, atingirá facilmente o patamar do aviso Amarelo!! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 13:47)

Já está! 10mm/10 minutos!!! Registado na minha estação.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Gravado por um colega meu agora!
Zona do Lameiro Grande - Flamengos


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

Boas ...

Por aqui também se abateu um temporal ... Muita chuva e vento neste momento ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Numa hora registei 16mm na minha estação 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mar 2018 às 14:56)

É impressionante a quantidade de chuva que está a cair neste momento ... Estou aqui no trabalho e o que vejo na janela parece uma máquina de lavar roupa em plena lavagem com a potência máxima ... Muito vento também ... Que dilúvio ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Wessel1985 disse:


> É impressionante a quantidade de chuva que está a cair neste momento ... Estou aqui no trabalho e o que vejo na janela parece uma máquina de lavar roupa em plena lavagem com a potência máxima ... Muito vento também ... Que dilúvio ...



E os avisos foram lançados precisamente depois de ter passado os 10mm/h aqui na Horta... faz falta um radar... quer o GFS e O ECM, não davam tanta precipitação.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

lserpa disse:


> Gravado por um colega meu agora!
> Zona do Lameiro Grande - Flamengos



Não se consegue ver lserpa


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Hazores disse:


> Não se consegue ver lserpa



Estou a tentar resolver isso  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Como já relatado, tarde de chuva e vento pela ilha Terceira...
Ps: Gosto da comparação da máquina de lavar roupa @Wessel1985
Por acaso reparei nesse pormenor dos avisos, pois tinhas acabado de colocar aqui os 10mm/h e minutos depois lançam o alerta @lserpa


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

Hazores disse:


> Não se consegue ver lserpa



Vejam se já dá sfv


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

Eu já vejo!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Mar 2018 às 15:45)

lserpa disse:


> Já está! 10mm/10 minutos!!! Registado na minha estação.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Wow , chuva muito forte


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Wow , chuva muito forte



Foi mesmo!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Avaliando pela imagem de satélite, parece que algo intenso se aproxima do grupo oriental...


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 16:29)

É difícil avaliar a situação de hoje sem radar.

Há por cima dos Açores um _jetstreak_ com muita HR e isto está a gerar nebulosidade muito alta.






O problema é que isto está a ser mal interpretado pelo satélite.






A atmosfera está por vezes muito saturada mas não há muita instabilidade. A precipitação deverá ser predominantemente estratiforme e orográfica se bem que ocasionalmente poderá aparecer convecção fraca a moderada. Como já foi publicado, há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de precipitação moderada a forte.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

A frente tem mais intensidade em altitude.

Para o G. Oriental as intrusões de ar seco podem inviabilizar a ocorrência de precipitação.


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 17:29)

Sigo agora com um acumulado diário de 20mm e uma chuva persistente. O vento sopra mais ou menos a 40km/h com algumas rajadas de 60km/h.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Neste momento já deveria ter rajadas superiores a 80km/h, segundo os modelos ECM/GFS... pelo menos aqui para os meus lados o vento foi modelado em excesso e a chuva por defeito...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde, 
Pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira, e tendo em conta os dados disponibilizados pela estação da rede hidrometeorológica (ribeira das nove)  mais próxima de onde vivo, podemos observar que o vento já rodou para NW, enquanto rodou, tivemos ventos na ordem do 80km/h, agora está mais fraco mas têm intensificado ultrapassando de novo a barreira dos 50 km /h.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

fraca em PDL. Por aqui só nuvens com base relativamente elevada.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 18:39)

Orion disse:


> fraca em PDL













Pela enésima vez: É preciso um radar


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mar 2018 às 18:42)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pelo centro de Angra a coisa acalmou no que à precipitação diz respeito ... mas foi uma chuvada bem forte e persistente a que aconteceu hoje à tarde ... esperava bem mais vento e bem menos chuva mas foi ao contrário ... 

@lserpa  No vídeo que partilhas connosco nota-se bem que choveu bastante ai para esses lados ... a estrada parecia uma autêntica piscina ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Mar 2018 às 19:19)

Acabo de chegar a casa e estava bastante curioso para ver o meu registo.
Portanto, a linha vermelha corresponde à precipitação e a barra do lado esquerdo representa o acumulado em mm.
Uma subida quase vertical!!  15mm em apenas 30minutos aprox. Espetacular! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (13 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

Por aqui da tarde caiu uma forte pancada de água,, mas agora ela cai fraca.
O vento é que esperava que fosse mais forte...
Outra coisa, é impressão minha ou vai voltar o bloqueio anticiclónico? Já estava deveras admirado. Acabou se o que era bom.
Voltemos ao mesmo de sempre.


----------



## Hazores (14 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

Boa noite, 

Neste momento o vento sopra novamente forte com rajadas muito fortes pela zona oeste da ilha terceira


----------



## lserpa (14 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Neste momento o vento sopra novamente forte com rajadas muito fortes pela zona oeste da ilha terceira


Aqui pela Horta nem mexe uma palha 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Vicente Limberg (16 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

Como conseguir o histórico das estações do IPMA?


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

Boa Tarde

Depois de uns dias bastantes chuvosos tivemos tréguas por aqui e o sol apareceu algumas vezes neste fim de semana ...

Desde ontem que estamos em regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados ...

Tudo normal para recebermos a Primavera


----------



## lserpa (20 Mar 2018 às 13:28)

Bom dia. 
Para não variar, hoje o dia está igual ao de ontem... 
nevoeiro até aos pés...
Este canto dos Açores tem uma tendência horrorosa para amplificar os efeitos da nebulosidade baixa... nem se respira aqui!  
Em comparação, o resto do arquipélago está com um tempo bem mais aceitável.

Eumetsat -Fog das 12 UTC





Eumetsat - natural 12 UTC







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

Relatório IPMA de Jan  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RSnBJn/cli_20180101_20180131_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf

Novos recordes de temperatura máxima e um mês muito seco nos Açores. 

No GC o IPMA devia incluir pelo menos mais uma estação, sendo a de Angra a favorita pela sua representatividade. Não dá dados das Flores há 3 meses. É um desastre.


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Orion disse:


> Relatório IPMA de Jan  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RSnBJn/cli_20180101_20180131_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf
> 
> Novos recordes de temperatura máxima e um mês muito seco nos Açores.
> 
> No GC o IPMA devia incluir pelo menos mais uma estação, sendo a de Angra a favorita pela sua representatividade. Não dá dados das Flores há 3 meses. É um desastre.



Estão a poupar para os radares 
Nos Açores, só é Açores onde há uma demografia que encha os olhos, caso contrário será apenas considerado paisagem... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

Alguma convecção na frente a oeste de S. Miguel, sendo possível ver alguns topos das nuvens.


----------

